# mental torture



## susan10 (Apr 13, 2010)

I think I am going to leave my husband. he is ruthless, jerk and I have been enduring him for 4 years. He is constantly yelling at me, even if I dont say anything. bad mouth my family and believes everything that goes wrong in his life is my parents' fault. I am the only daughter of my parents and I am very close to them. My parents' and I have been through so much together, including Gulf War. He wants me to leave them forever if I want to stay with him. 
He constantly gives negative remarks about everyone I know.
I dont think I can take this mental torture anymore. 
I guess this is more of a rant then a asking for advice. 
blah..


----------



## cantletgo (Mar 22, 2010)

I think you know what you should do. I was in a verbally abusive marriage, and it will tear you down bit by bit, until there's nothing left. Get out now honey, you should not be asked to give up your family to be with your husband.


----------



## lovelygerl (Apr 15, 2010)

im going through the same thing,,, hear is the link yoo my post, ur not alone 

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/consid...ally-confused-verbally-abused.html#post142610


----------

